# Repost: Exhaust popping



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I know we already had a post on this already but I just had the two rear mufflers chopped and had straight pipes installed the only thing that bugs the heck outta me is the louder popping, I think I read in the older post and I think others said that a X pipe eliminated the popping I'm not sure, anyone???

On top of that when they got the goat on the lift I noticed some deep scratches on her, and on the way home I get rear-ended by a chick in a 300c what a day huh?... off to call the body shop and pay a $500 deductable to Insurance there goes the Auto X grilles and the Lingenfelter CAI money  

DAYM CHICK IN YER 300C :shutme


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> I know we already had a post on this already but I just had the two rear mufflers chopped and had straight pipes installed the only thing that bugs the heck outta me is the louder popping, I think I read in the older post and I think others said that a X pipe eliminated the popping I'm not sure, anyone???
> 
> On top of that when they got the goat on the lift I noticed some deep scratches on her, and on the way home I get rear-ended by a chick in a 300c what a day huh?... off to call the body shop and pay a $500 deductable to Insurance there goes the Auto X grilles and the Lingenfelter CAI money
> 
> DAYM CHICK IN YER 300C :shutme


sorry to here bout that dude. why do u have to pay a ded.? it was here fault


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey thanks EEZ but yea I called the chick a little bit earlier An we worked out that she just pay for the deductible but when we were talking she kept throwin me different answers so I'll just pay it and wait for her to pay me back...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

If she hit you from behind, it is her fault. You don't need to pay a deductible at all. She pays her deductible and turns it into her insurance company. They get you a rental and pay for your car to be fixed.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

got pics??


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll post pics in the morning a couple of scratches on the bumper and the valence


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

If she hit you, then just contact her insurance company directly. You don't even have to deal with her. It will be on her liability insurance, which won't even cost her a deductible. If the repair is over $1000, then her rates will go up, however. Don't sacrifice and miss out on the LCAI. It is good.

Also, I recommend when you get it fixed if you can work it in to consider painting the rear letters "GTO" in red. I like the look of mine and get compliments.

I have the Magnaflow true X exhaust on mine and cut the mufflers from this system and went with 6" straight through bullet type mufflers. Very close to a straight pipe. Sounds really good and the popping is minimal - a little more than when it was stock, but not bad.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks agen guys I talked to her earlier and her insurance is gunna cover the damage.

So the Magnaflow X pipe works? any others?


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Not sure if an x pipe will eliminate it
Mine got worse after the headers and x pipe.
I read a post somewhere that the popping had something to do with the grind of the stock cam....but dont take that as gospel.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks route 66 yea my buddy told me in his 2002 WS-6 had the same problem with his after he swapped everything out then it stopped popping after he stuck a new cam in there. At, least it sounds alot better


----------



## Holytwinky (Oct 10, 2005)

I added the SLP LMII Cat-Back & X-pipe and the popping on decel got A LOT worse - but I like it.


----------

